# Directory structure for virtual hosts



## balanga (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm intending to set up some virtual hosts with my vps under Apache, and wasn't sure about how to set up the directory structure properly...  Assuming I have two domains, dom1 and dom2 and am using Wordpress for both of them, how should the directory structure look?

/usr/local/www
                       /apache24
                       /dom1/wordpress
                       /dom2/wordpress 

?


----------



## masteroman (Mar 8, 2017)

Basically boils down to your preference. I prefer to set up new user accounts and host sites within those user accounts so webroot is something like:


```
/home/USER/SITENAME
/home/USER/SITENAME2
/home/USER2/SITENAME
...
```

as for where to store config files? Usually I do that in subdirectory like /usr/local/etc/apache/conf.d/SITENAME.conf and include that in main apache configuration.


----------

